# Camping Tips



## welful (Jun 10, 2015)

1. The fight to nail if the ground is hard, and no stone around, then use your hiking shoes now. That stuff is absolutely so that, when you pull it out, kicked out directly.

2. To nail can be a little small rope tied the knot, you can easily pull out a lot

3. Use dedicated snow capped mountains nail (the figure above, there are several circular holes that)

4. If the camping ground geology soft key at the best use of stone reinforcement.

5. Try to hold the full number of tents, so you can avoid condensation affecting the inner tent

6. Should be on a hard, flat ground tent, do not camp on the riverbanks and dry river bed.

7. The tent has a windward side, it is generally relatively low side, remember to put this to the windward side facing the direction of the wind. Tent to stay away from there the Stones hillside.

8. In order to avoid the tent when it rains flooded, should be just below the roof edges to dig a drainage ditch to be dug in a circle around the tent.

9. The tent should be kept within the air circulation within the tent cooking to prevent fire.

10. The evening before going to sleep To check whether extinguish all flames, tents fixed solid if the.


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

I love these tips!


----------

